# Is Pre Galvanised Mesh Poisonous to birds?



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

The websites i've been looking at say that the mesh is good for making aviaries as its in the aviaries section so I guess it doesn't contain zinc and other poisons but I'm not sure as it is pre galvanised...what does this mean? Is it safe to use for Corvids, Lovebirds and Skunks? I want to check before I purchase it...

Thanks, Jazz


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i think it means that the wire strands are galvanised before its welded together into the mesh.

isnt it usually the cheaper type? isnt the best stuff galvanised after its woven into mesh?

( my lot arnt dead yet from it )


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ahh ok...would Mesh Direct (Mesh Direct) :: Wire Mesh Galvanized :: Wire Mesh 25 x 25mm Holes (1 inch x 1 inch) :: Medium/ Heavy Weight 14 gauge (2 mm wire diameter) :: Wire Mesh 900 mm wide x 15 metres 25x25mm hole 14 gauge and Mesh Direct (Mesh Direct) :: Wire Mesh Galvanized :: Wire Mesh 13x 13mm Holes (1/2 inch x 1/2 inch) :: Medium-weight 16 gauge (1.6 mm wire diameter) :: Wire Mesh 900 mm wide x 15 metres 13x13mm hole 16 gauge be ok for birds then? This just says galvanised..not pre galvanised...hmmm  Sorry if I sound dumb, i'm not a mesh expert


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

looks fine, what birds is it for? just thinking that 1" holes would let rats etc in which isnt good

i used to get mine from ash and lacey, and paint it with black hammerite after 2 weeks so i could see the birdies better


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh I don't want rats :S What is the biggest that won't let rats through? I'm having half shiplap half mesh panels. Mice can pretty much get through any gap can't they haha...the birds I will be housing will be Lovebirds and a Raven so the Lovebirds need small gaps (is half inch ok?) and the Raven...well i'm not sure...3/4" x 3/4"?? Or should I get 1/2" x1/2" for all the birds? Thanks for your help


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

think i`d use half inch.
meecers will get through it but rats shouldnt. rats probly get through the bigger stuff. a;though tbh they`ll just munch through the shiplap. i hates wild rats.

are you going to double wire it?


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

It will have mesh all the way down and then ship lap half way up...do you suggest I double mesh it..? Argh can't find the right mesh  Mm so it will be 1/2" x 1/2" mesh with 14 gauge ideally...I don't want anything my Raven will be able to get through...1/2" mesh only really comes in 16 gauge though...think I could get away with 16 gauge if I double mesh it?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I'd recommend no less than 14 gauge for a Raven, 1x1" is plenty small enough. 

If you're going to double mesh it, you may as well just buy sturdier mesh to begin with. :2thumb:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

So for the Lovebirds and Skunks I will do 1/2" x 1/2" 16 Gauge.
For Rav I will do 1" x 1" 14 Gauge.
Then I will double layer it all with 1/4" x 1/4" 22 Gauge to make it rodent proof. 
Ship lap will give me a couple of cm to leave space between the meshes. 

That sound ok peopless?? 

Is larch wood ok to use?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i was thinking double mesh for predators like cats etc......and hte blinking sparrowhawk that thought avairys are takeaways


----------

